# tivo with sv 4000



## cowhead5065 (Jul 9, 2007)

does anyone do this. How do i get it to recognize ppv, and change channels through tivo? thanks


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Gee, another hacker. Does anyone read the forum rules anymore? See ya. :wave:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I've got a standalone TiVo hooked up to my FTA receiver, and I'm not a hacker.

To answer the question, I haven't found any FTA receiver that the TiVo can really drive. Most receivers allow user-programmed timers to change channels, and you can just tell your TiVo to record the input from the receiver at given times. It makes the TiVo a glorified VCR, but that's better than nothing.


----------



## cowhead5065 (Jul 9, 2007)

i am not hacking anything. I want to control my sv 4000 box with my tivo. thanks for the info michael.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hmmmm....... PPV with a Sonicview 4000? I don't think so.


----------



## cowhead5065 (Jul 9, 2007)

i have a subscription for my tivo and my dish provider. I would like to be able to record my network shows on through the dish, instead of the crappy reception we get from our antenna. We cant access the ppv channels through the tivo. We also have an 8 mo old baby, which makes watching anything live a chore. So believe what you want, the mod who answered my question didnt see a problem so what is it to you.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you use a standalone TiVo to drive a true Dish Network receiver, IIRC, it sure enough won't treat PPV channels the way it treats regular channels. I remember having to program a manual recording; the TiVo can change to the PPV channel if you tell it when to record.

And later you can switch inputs and record from your FTA receiver.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

cowhead5065 said:


> i have a subscription for my tivo and my dish provider. I would like to be able to record my network shows on through the dish, instead of the crappy reception we get from our antenna. We cant access the ppv channels through the tivo. We also have an 8 mo old baby, which makes watching anything live a chore. So believe what you want, the mod who answered my question didnt see a problem so what is it to you.


They always goto the "Hacking" card if you ask a question that is a bit different from others. This board lately has attracted the lower than 70 IQ folks, as seen from above.


----------

